# Looking for a latch for a box with a thin lid



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

As a fun small project, I've made a box out of low grade plywood that will replace the junky plastic box that my rotary tool came in. I made riveted and glued aluminum edges for it, and it will probably be around for a long time. It has a piece of plywood on hinges for the one side, but I don't know how to latch it shut. All the latches I can find assume that they're latching across one plane, not an edge. I've also considered making my own, although I can't think of a good design at this point. Something that is attached to the top of the box, and wraps around the corner and then attached on the side - any suggestions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

Think magnets.you can put them in place easy with a pocket hole and just a bit of glue, it takes two of them for the latch..

K&J Magnetics - Product Categories
==========


bobbotron said:


> As a fun small project, I've made a box out of low grade plywood that will replace the junky plastic box that my rotary tool came in. I made riveted and glued aluminum edges for it, and it will probably be around for a long time. It has a piece of plywood on hinges for the one side, but I don't know how to latch it shut. All the latches I can find assume that they're latching across one plane, not an edge. I've also considered making my own, although I can't think of a good design at this point. Something that is attached to the top of the box, and wraps around the corner and then attached on the side - any suggestions?


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Bob. I was thinking about magnets!  Lee valley (my local go to store) sells all kinds of neat magnets, I was definitely contemplating them. I was holding out for a latch though, it's a real pain to dump all of your dremel bits on the ground when your case opens up by accident. Those magnets are quite strong though, I bet they'd do the trick.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Rob - personally, I like the magnet idea. That KJMagnetics website Bj posted has specs on the different size magnets on it. 
Suggestion for a less elegant solution would be Velcro though. HD sells a industrial variety that doesn't look like it would load up with sawdust as badly as the regular stuff does.
Good Luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

They work and very easy to install with dowel centers plugs..


======



bobbotron said:


> Hey Bob. I was thinking about magnets!  Lee valley (my local go to store) sells all kinds of neat magnets, I was definitely contemplating them. I was holding out for a latch though, it's a real pain to dump all of your dremel bits on the ground when your case opens up by accident. Those magnets are quite strong though, I bet they'd do the trick.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Rob I can't visualize what you are after. Can you post a picture of the box?


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

CanuckGal said:


> Rob I can't visualize what you are after. Can you post a picture of the box?


Sure thing. I'll try to take one tonight. I'm long overdue for taking some photos of projects and uploading them..


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Here we go.  I propped the lid open with a toothpick. I think it's 1/4" plywood. Pretty low key project, but high utility! The edges are end grain glued together with Titebond III, the alloy edges with gorilla glue.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Rob these sort of hinged hasps might work. The hinge will allow you to "bend" over the lid.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

You can always use the type below

Hook and Eye Set of 2 per Pack 2-1/2" Screens and Doors Zinc Plated LQ-B25212G-ZP-U

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ult&ct=result&resnum=4&sqi=2&ved=0CDAQ8wIwAw#

========


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd go with what I'd call a bale latch, sometimes called a suitcase latch. One side has a wire "bale" that hooks over the lip of the top piece, that could be reshaped to go over the edge of the box. The lower section usually includes a little hasp for a padlock. Available at most hardware stores.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

go to one of the box store's they have lot's of brass hinges. And latch's . I order all my hinge's and ect on line. But the shipping would kill the price for just one item.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the help! I countersunk two magnet holes this morn, and epoxied them in. I have some small steel brackets I modified with a hack saw this morn, that I'm going to install tonight. I also picked up one of those brass hinges from lee valley, thanks Canuckgal! Not entirely sure it will stay in place, the hinge seems to be pretty loose. But, with it and the magnets, it should be good.


----------

